# Plow for ford 1/2 ton



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

:waving:I have a ford 150 supercrew cab 5'1/2 bed 5.4L V8 and have 2 about 350foot drives one is a house and one is my barn aith a small parking lot what size plow should I get ant would my truck have a problem. oh ya its dirt.


----------



## cobraman (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been plowing all year with a 7 1/2' SnoWay on my F150 with no problems. Just make sure to put the ballast in the bed and plow away. Check the SnoWay subforum. Alot of helpful people there. One of the commercial buildings I do has a gravel lot. I just put the "shoes" on to raise the plow up and don't use the down pressure so I'm not plowing gravel.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

run a 7'6''meyer on mine 4th year now


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Well your name says it all, and you ARE in the heartland of the best plow ever made (Fisher, based in Maine). It would seem to be a no-brainer from where I sit.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*What year Super Crew?*



K20Fisher;536334 said:


> :waving:I have a ford 150 supercrew cab 5'1/2 bed 5.4L V8 and have 2 about 350foot drives one is a house and one is my barn aith a small parking lot what size plow should I get ant would my truck have a problem. oh ya its dirt.


Hi

What year super Crew do you have?

I have a couple of potential plows for your truck! If your interested call me at 508 753 6617

7.5' Diamond trip edge ( like a Fisher) $2350 complete! ( plow in the middle)








or
8' Meyer non Commercial EZ mount Classic $2200 Complete! ( fits 97-03 F150 / 250 LD)


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

Nascar24;537795 said:


> Hi
> .....7.5' Diamond trip edge ( like a Fisher) $2350 complete! ( plow in the middle)
> 
> hate to tell you dimonds are not like fisher's. ther myers.
> ...


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh! when did Meyer make a trip edge plow?! I knew Fisher made them for YEARS before Meyer bought Diamond.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Bibbo;537859 said:


> Nascar24;537795 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------

